# Experiencias, curiosidades y observaciones en placas de ordenador



## moler (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola. En los laptops modernos ya no vale quitar la pila. Incluso los asus nuevos no llevan pila. El circuito RTC y el cmos (parte volatil de la bios) ya no se alimentan de una pila.

Por otra parte no hay que borrar la *e*eprom entera del disco duro porque entonces dejara de funcionar. Dentro del codigo hexadecimal hay que localizar la direccion de memoria en la cual se aloja el password y esa linea ponerla a "FF".

No estoy dando una explicacion para neofitos.. hay que entender de lo que hablo espero no sea demasiado complicado de entender.

saludos


----------



## tiago (Ene 11, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> respecto a la bios de la placa de la laptop o PC es muy facil solo  quitas la bateria unos segundos y ya adios contraseña.


No creas que funciona siempre, algunos se resisten.


moler dijo:


> Hola. En los laptops modernos ya no vale quitar la  pila. Incluso los asus nuevos no llevan pila. El circuito RTC y el cmos  (parte volatil de la bios) ya no se alimentan de una pila.
> saludos


moler, yo les veo pila a todos, Asus incluido. ¿A que placas te refieres?, la EC BIOS tiene que estar soportada por la pila o un acumulador equivalente, RTC lo requiere. La PCH/FCH BIOS no se alimenta hasta que no arranca el equipo.
CMOS es una tecnología, no una parte del BIOS.

Saludos.


----------



## moler (Ene 11, 2016)

Tiago por ejemplo las placas X554L y las mas modernas, ya no cogen la tension de una pila.











Las serie F55x tampoco llevan pila y los ultrabook que estan saliendo, salen sin pila en varias marcas, el circuito RTC se alimenta en algunos equipos de una tensión que sale de bateria.

En mucho equipos ya no hay EC bios, hay MAIN bios o comunmente llamada BIOS de PCH, sistema o FCH si es AMD, y dentro de esa Bios esta la información para el control del EC. Todo junto.

La tecnología CMOS esta en los primeros 64kb de la eprom (https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAM-CMOS)

y es la parte volatil de la misma, es decir la que podemos configurar en el setup cuando iniciamos el PC, es la unica información que podemos modificar con el ordenador encendido, y es la que "se borra" al quitar la pila y hacer el reset. Me refiero a eso no al CMOS de metal oxido del integrado.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Ene 11, 2016)

No he visto esas placas ... Al parecer les ponen memorias flash, lo único que se me ocurre para que no lleve pila, pero hay otras cosas que no me cuadran...  Y si le quitas la batería? Estoy deseando ver una.
No sabía que hubiese una parte RAM dentro de la EEPROM. 
Muy interesante el dato.

Asus siempre ha empleado una bios única, ahora parece que otros están también optando por ésta opción, lo he observado en otras marcas.

Saludos.


----------



## moler (Ene 11, 2016)

Son como los ultrabook Tiago, de esos que llevan la bateria dentro, es decir que tienes que abrirlos para sacarla. Cada vez hacen las cosas mas simples pero mas complejas, dentro de poco veremos en toda la placa un solo chip encargado de todo autoalimentado y rodeado de resina. En fin tendremos que seguir al pie del cañon. un saludo compañero.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 11, 2016)

entonces ya no seria una computadora si no un microcontrolador tecnicamente hablando.


----------



## tiago (Ene 12, 2016)

De todos modos, yo estoy mirando las memorias que se usan para almacenamiento de BIOS y no encuentro vestigios de una región RAM para éste fin, solamente un bloque destinado a Buffer de datos.
La CMOS RAM es un chip dedicado que contiene un calendario y un reloj RTL. Pero actualmente no aparecen en las placas modernas o se opta por otra solución.
Pienso que RTL está actualmente contenido en algún sector de las CMOS serial flash que se utilizan como contenedores del BIOS y que RTL se genere por algún algoritmo contenido en el firm. Obviamente soportado por una batería o alimentación externa.
Las contraseñas que se borran quitando la pila es probable que lo hagan porque ésta contraseña se encripta en la misma región que RTL y pienso que se debe mas a un fallo en el diseño del firmware (Por razones obvias) o que de alguna forma tiene alguna ligadura a ésta región volatil que cuando se resetea, reestablece también la contraseña.

Otra de las cosas que se me ocurren es que RTL no esté alojado en flash o EEPROM, contenedores habituales de BIOS, más el primer caso que el segundo, si no en Puente Sur, ya que el patrón que gobierna RTL está generado por el oscilador compacto de 32.768 KHz, conectado al Puente Sur.
Algo de luz sobre el asunto sería bienvenida.

En cuanto a las contraseñas de los HDD están contenidas en la CMOS flash que incorpora la pequeña placa de gobierno del disco duro, o se encuentra el firmware del fabricante del disco o se intenta encontrar las lineas que contienen la contraseña, como dijo el amigo moler.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Ene 14, 2016)

Despues de investigar un poco y no encontrar vestigios de RAM de  almacenamiento en ninguna EEPROM, FLASH o Firmware Hub, y viendo que el  oscilador de 32.768 KHz, reloj que utilizan generalmente los RTC está  vinculado directamente al Puente Sur del chipset, sospechaba que RTC y  CMOS RAM estuviesen alojados en éste chip. Consultando el datasheet de  uno de ellos se puede confirmar totalmente el hecho que la contraseña, así como todos los datos de la configuración de arranque, que se graban en el RAM CMOS están alojados en tal región en el Puente Sur  (Carácteristicas en página 36), y no en el chip de memoria que contiene el firmware de BIOS.

El  firmware de BIOS está directamente vinculado con RTC y la configuración  de sistema existente en CMOS RAM, por lo que reprogramando el chip de  memoria que contiene el BIOS reiniciamos también la CMOS RAM del Puente  Sur, eliminando de tal forma la contraseña en los sistemas que ésta se graba en CMOS RAM, sin haber quitado la pila de  soporte en ningún momento.
De todos modos, para los casos que quitando la batería no se consigue reestablecimiento, cabe sospechar que el firmware graba la contraseña definitivamente en la memoria FLASH, cosa que ocurre cada vez con mas frecuencia.




Módulo que contenía el RTC y el área de memoria RAM (CMOS ó NV) con la configuración de arranque, en su presentación mas típica DIP24. Incorporaba una pila CR2032.
Eran muy comunes en placas Intel y AMD, recuerdo haberlas visto hasta en las placas que portaban los primeros procesadores con arquitectura MMX.
Para la época eran unos dispositivos muy aseados, con un error de ± 5 segundos/mes, superaban por bastante a los relojes CASIO de esa época cuyo error era de ± 15 segundos/mes.


El Puente Sur está directamente conectado a la memoria Flash que contiene el BIOS, 
Ahora, el Real Time Clock (RTC) y la región CMOS RAM están integradas en éstos complejos chips que forman parte del Chipset de la placa base.
La pila que encontramos en la placa base mantiene los datos de la memoria RAM integrada en éste chip.
Parece ser que muchos sistemas comienzan a superponer los datos de ésta memoria RAM y los de la EEPROM, de forma que cuando arrancamos el equipo, la RAM carga sus datos salvaguardados en EEPROM, parece que de ésta forma no se hace necesaria una pila de soporte.





Diferentes tipos de Puente Sur.


Salút.


----------



## moler (Ene 17, 2016)

El oscilador del puente sur permite que este oscile a una frecuencia de sincronizacion con KBC o EC, que tambien lleva cristal de 32.768, ya que el controlador embebido se comunica directamente con el puente sur. No obstante hay muchos tipos de chips encargados de hacer las funciones de puente sur, ya que existen equipos sin punte sur, sin puente norte, sin grafica... existen equipos con solamente un chip que a su vez hace todas las funciones incluso de la CPU por lo que en ese tipo de chips no se aloja nada referente al BIOS, y por otra parte hay equipos con dos bios, en casos como placas con PCH o FCH.

Existen placas con eprom secundaria que aloja passwords y solamente realizan esa funcion, son consultadas por la bios en busca de una direccion de memoria en la eprom secundaria donde se aloja el password en caso de llevarlo, en estos equipos no se puede borrar el password ni flasheando la BIOS principal al igual que los passwords de disco alojados en la eprom de la placa electronica del HD. Esto es lo primero que comenté el otro dia, el puente sur esta en sincronia con el circuito RTC que en la mayoria de equipos se alimenta de la tension de la pila para mantener los datos volatiles del setup de inicio ya que el puente sur es el encargado de controlar todos los "perifericos" de un portatil, sonido, red, etc.

Esta bien el aporte tiago, gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Ene 17, 2016)

Precisamente éste hilo se abre para ésto, para que dejemos nuestras impresiones y experiencias.
Los equipos sin puente sur, puente norte  e incluso sin gráfica* ya los hay hace tiempo, lo que ocurre es que son placas con otra arquitectura, y no me he parado a ver cómo interactua el chipset, incluso hay algunas placas que llevan cierto chip de Nvidia que realiza todas las funciones de chipset, solamente se libra la CPU de estar integrada en éste chip, no recuerdo ahora mismo cual es. 

En todo caso albergan de cualquier forma RTC y CMOS RAM en ellos, de todos modo tengo bastante curiosidad en averiguar mas, hay bastante literatura al respecto en la red por lo que he comprobado.

Si, el oscilador de 32.768 ya he visto cómo interactúa con Puente Sur y EC. Fíjate que todos los RTC que se fabrican dedicados para diversas aplicaciones, portan un cristal  exactamente a esa misma frecuencia.

Saludos.

* Sin procesador de gráficos dedicado o contenido en un chip específico para tal fín.


----------



## marmol (Ene 13, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> En cuanto a las contraseñas de los HDD están contenidas en la CMOS flash que incorpora la pequeña placa de gobierno del disco duro, o se encuentra el firmware del fabricante del disco o se intenta encontrar las lineas que contienen la contraseña, como dijo el amigo moler.



Hola, buscando información para resolver una averia de la que he solicitado ayuda, he vuelto a ver este tema y quiero aportar mi pequeño conocimiento sobre el tema concreto de los passwords en los discos duros.

Esos passwords no se almacenan en ningún CI de la placa electrónica de los discos ni en la placa madre.

Se guardan en un módulo del llamado Area de Servicio (S.A.) ubicado en el plato del disco duro. Que es en realidad la que contiene el firmware del disco.
Uno de los módulos, por ejemplo contiene el famoso SMART.

Así que es inutil trastear en la plaquita para desbloquear la contraseña. Sólo puede hacerse con herramientas de software-hardware específicas (y carísimas) que permiten acceder a esa Area de Servicio dentro del plato.

He visto que para algunos modelos específicos de disco duro, mediante software e ingenieria inversa, han conseguido hacerlo, pero es muy raro y muy complicado, primero de entender y segundo, de realizar.

Bueno, es mi granito de arena y espero le sirva a alguien para que no se vuelva loco tratando de sacar una contraseña de esas.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Ene 14, 2017)

Estupendo, no sabía de ese área, los discos duros son misteriosos ya que no se envían a reparar por lo general.
Ya que los has trasteado aunque sea un poco, ¿Sabes que contiene la EEPROM del disco?.

Saludos.


----------



## marmol (Ene 14, 2017)

Pués básicamente contiene el pedazo de código necesario para arrancar el disco y que la PCB tenga acceso a esos sectores donde se encuentra la SA y a todo lo que tenga que funcionar.
El resto del código está en unos sectores reservados para la SA, y no son accesibles para el común de los mortales...

Se puede profundizar mucho más sobre el tema, yo he aprendido/intuido algo al hacer recuperaciones de datos. Vas buscando soluciones y por el medio encuentras información que no viene exactamente al caso, pero la ves y, a veces, hasta la recuerdas...jajaja! 

Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Ene 15, 2017)

Estupendo, algo así como un lanzador.
El mundo de los discos duros es como la cara oculta de la luna.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 16, 2017)

disculpen y eso como se hace?
yo tengo un disco duro que entro en smart pero lo concte via rs232 para ver si lo desbloqueaba pero nada.

ese disco abrio windows pero se me ocurrio darle CHKDSK en modo seguro y valio pepino.


----------



## tiago (Ene 17, 2017)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> disculpen y eso como se hace?
> yo tengo un disco duro que entro en smart pero lo concte via rs232 para ver si lo desbloqueaba pero nada.
> 
> ese disco abrio windows pero se me ocurrio darle CHKDSK en modo seguro y valio pepino.



¿Como se hace qué, recuperar contraseñas? O entrar al sector de servicio.
La verdad es que no tengo idea de eso. Cuando tenga tiempo, o sea, no se cuando, me gustaría coger algunos discos y trastear las EEPROM ya que tengo al menos 20 o 25 piezas de desecho.
Pero poquito mas te puedo aportar al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 18, 2017)

hoo yo queria saber si alguien sabia de como quitar el modo smart, lo de la eeprom no se si sea basado en eeprom seriales con un lector de memorias pudiera leerse el codigo


----------



## tiago (Ene 18, 2017)

Si, la EEPROM se puede leer sin problemas seguro.
Estoy de traslado y tengo el tallercito desmontado y embalado, cuando lo vuelva a montar ya veremos que contiene.

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 18, 2017)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> hoo yo queria saber si alguien sabia de como quitar el modo smart, lo de la eeprom no se si sea basado en eeprom seriales con un lector de memorias pudiera leerse el codigo



lo de desactivar el smart, depende mas de la placa base en la bios se activa o desactiva de algunas(cada ves menos bios tienen la opcion de desactivar), 
el problema es  que los discos tienen obsolecensia programada. y hay boards que simplemente si el disco tiene x tiempo de uso lo hacen saber y ni hablar si hay errores en él.
el monitoreo del smart se puede desactivar, mas no el sistema interno del disco, por ejemplo el sistema de monitoreo de esta board esta desactivado, pero con un programa serio de verificacion del equipo, en este caso speccy de piriform:

osea que aunque no presente errores el disco tiene memoria y al menor error la board si tiene el smart activo se pondra alerta y hara notificaciones hasta que decida que no va mas.
por ejemplo este disco tiene mas de un año encendido y ese contador no se deja reiniciar, 
 seria bueno hacer eso con cualquier equipo que compres nuevo o de segunda
asi no te engañan facil diciendo que el equipo es cero kilometros ​


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 18, 2017)

aver entonces si yo tengo una vieja PC y conecto mi HDD ¿puedo desactivar SMART?

yo una vez lei que se podia conectando via RS232 el HDD trae TX y RX asi que decidi conectarlo.
y enviando unos comandos me dio error SPIN OUT.

¿habra manera de solucionar eso?


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 18, 2017)

No la hay, a menos que............ en serio de manera segura no, ya se habrían quebrado los fabricantes.
 los discos nuevos dos a tres  años y , por ahí tengo computadores con discos de 40MB, que aún trabajan en fabricas de calceteria., un poquito antiguos, pero entierran los nuevos. discos de los 90 aun trabajando, maquinas que fabrican medias y no reciben equipos con procesador mayor de el 80286 o  los 386


----------



## marmol (Ene 21, 2017)

TRILO-BYTE, el SMART  de un HD es una herramienta que sirve para monitorizar el "estado de salud" del disco. Incluye el número de sectores defectuosos, sectores realojados, sectores imposibles de realojar, tiempos de uso, número de arranques, temperatura, etc, etc, etc....
Puedes hacer que esa tabla sea consultada por la bios al arrancar el equipo o que no sea consultada. Depende del tipo de bios como se ha comentado.
Pero el hecho de desactivar la comprobación del bios no arregla lo que pueda estar mal en el disco. Si tienes cientos de bad sectors, seguirán estando mal aunque desactives el aviso del bios que te informa de ello.
Y si pretendes restaurar la lista de bad sectors por puerto serie como comentas, pues pasará lo mismo. Esa "solución" se empleó para resolver un problema de una serie de discos Seagate ( 7200.11) que salieron con un defecto de fábrica, y unos no eran detectados por bios y otros sí, pero con capacidad 0. Los comandos a usar son específicos para determinados modelos de esa marca, o sea que no es muy recomendable usarlos con cualquier HD aunque sea Seagate.

En general lo que yo hago con todos los discos en todos los equipos es comprobar el smart. Así sabes a que atenerte y ahorras tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 24, 2017)

a caray el mio es un seagate no es de la serie que comentas es de una laptop.
empezo a sonar como matraca y arranco todavia windows.
pero se me ocurrio darle CHKDSK y valio pepino.

y se bloqueo, entre a modo RS232 con un MAX232 y un cable serial y me dice algo de SPIN OUT ERROR
supongo que el motor no corre a la velocidad que deberia.

lo que me extraña es que aun abrio windows el dia que lo use antes de darle CHKDSK


----------

